# I have severe anal itching but its not from hemorrhoids?



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

I went in to see the doctor the other day about anal itching that I was sure was from inflammed hemorrhoids. I know I have hemorrhoids because when I had my colonoscopy the gi said I had them. Anyways when I saw the doctor he probed me and said that my hemorrhoids are very minor and they where not causing the anal itching or bleeding at all because they where not inflammed. And he continued on to say that its most likely a form of bacteria irritating the skin, and this bacteria that is in my system could possibly be causing my diarrhea symptoms. He also read through my file which after all the tests being done they concluded I was part celiac, part lactose, and part fructose intolerant which he explained all these problems could be caused by an infection of some kind or form of bacteria in my body. Or are a symptoms from the main cause. He felt that I should have several parasites tests done to make sure there is not any foreign bacteria in my system. He is suppose to be one of the best docs in town so I assume he knows what hes talking about.I guess my question is, is it possible I could have B. hominis because that is the only bacteria infection I read that causes anal itching from badbugs.org and if so I hear its really hard to detect so would a standard parasite test detect bacteria? thanks


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi MateI am very in to bacteria and hormonis is almost as common as teh common intestinal worm. it is treatable by antibiotics of a very specific kind but you may need sevearl courses one after the other to actually get rid of it. and it can be very tricky to pinpoint on stool tests, but if they are detailed enough, it will show up. the symptoms that go with it are:Watery or loose stools, diarrhea, abdominal pain, anal itching, weight loss, and excess gas.If you answer yes to all of the above, then you may, that is MAY have the bacteria. best wait to see if the results come back positive. in the mean time black walnut hull and grape fruit seed extract are excelent at eradicating most bad and gram negative bacteria from the gut.cheersIanP.S. try taking some pro biotics to see if that will lessen or eradicate your symptoms too.


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

hey thanks for the feedback I also think that bacteria infections are more common then what people realize and wish their was more emphasis on research in this area. I was wondering have you ever heard of the antibiotic clindamycin being used to treat any kind of bacteria infection in the gi tract if so what kind? At one time in my life I was given several different antibiotics clindamycin being one of them with in a years time and I believe one of them treated my symptoms to the point that I was cured, my doctor also believes this to be possible if it was caused by an infection of some kind and he says clindamycin is an exotic form of antibiotic not used to often and all the other antibiotics I listed are pretty general so he said he thought clindamycin may have been the one that treated me. Just searching for opinions thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

While my poops have long just tended towards soft and I have always been gassy, I think my itching is more attributable to general stickiness of poo and fissures that never quite clean and clear up. BUT IT SURE DRIVES ME SNAKY IN BED! (ahem)Mark


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Try Oregano Oil....3 drops dilulted with 15 drops of olive oil apply to the clean skin before bed. Works well for me.


----------



## Tarynj33 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, I am very new to this site but need some help w/ my IBS. I am having a problem with my Doc. He sends me for all kinds of really expensive GI tests and fecal tests but has not suggested any allergy tests. I really need to find out exactly what foods are triggering my episodes. The allimination Diet is way to hard for me being that I am in the Hospitality/Restaurant Industry and studying Culinary Arts.PLEASE HELP!


----------



## sniffadawg (Nov 25, 2012)

I am surprised to learn that so many people have ANAL ITCH around the globe. I was one of you till the last week and I can understand how embarrassing and disturbing this itch is and if you tell someone about it, that person will not take it seriously and shall make fun of you. 
I went to 3 different doctors and they were the best in my town and as you all must be knowing that anal problems is generally treated by surgeons. Anyway, my problem was almost a year ago and beside trying all the piles, fistula medics, I couldn't get rid of this irritating itch. The last surgeon I saw and like all the other docs, he did my rectum survey (its so very painful) and found out that I have some kind of fluid oozing out of my rectum due to IBS (i hadn't told him that i had IBS). He prescribed me tabs and a anti fungal ointment, and I swear they did work the first day I used. I was so happy and over the moon that I couldn't believe it. Please do take these medics and I promise you, you will be telling all your kids, grand kids about me as I do understand how bad this itch is.
Here is the formula as I'm not sure what you will get in your country so I wont put the name of the medic,infact let me put it.
The name of the ointment is : KANADEX-N ( DEXAMETHASONE-NEOMYCIN). The tab is 500mg and take it twice a day for a week and it has the same formula.
Please note down that I am not a doctor and just giving this info as I really understand your problem and doing what I can do for you......I hope all of you get well soon.....remember me in your prayers mates.....


----------



## tiesto42 (Aug 10, 2015)

It could very well be pruritus ani (very itchy anus). This was a major problem for me because like you, doctors couldn't give me a good reason to why this was happening. They also couldn't direct me to a treatment method that would work. I eventually did my own research online and found Pranicure, which is an ointment you apply to the area a few times per day. It immediately stopped the urge to itch, which then allowed the area to heal. I still deal with anal itching occasionally and have to apply the Pranicure ointment, but once I do I am totally fine and the problem is no where near as bad as what it was.


----------



## scullaaaaaay (Feb 23, 2016)

I went to three different doctors about the itching and they found nothing. They all looked inside and out. I have no parasites, I have no haemorrhoids, no fissures, and the colonoscopy came up with nothing (other than IBS, which I already know). They all said that they saw inflammation but didn't know what was causing it. One of my doctors suggested that before she refer me to a dermatologist, I try these little butt popsicles called Anurex that you keep in the freezer, but nobody in town seemed to have them in stock. But the whole point of it was the cold, and I already own an anal douche for personal reasons (though I almost never used it before), so I figured out wha to do. And I know a lot of you aren't gonna like this, but it has helped me enormously. Rectal douching. Do it with ice cold water, as often as you can, especially after bowel movements. Use lube, do it on the toilet. Takes a little while to get the hang of it but when you realize how much it helps you'll figure it out quickly. Hold the water in for about a minute if you can before you expel. Not only does the cold water take inflammation down, but it helps to keep the anus squeaky clean so that if you have any abrasions from scratching or whatnot, you won't have as much bacteria further irritating you. Worked wonders for me.


----------

